

Leonard Nimoy’s photographs of fat, naked women changed my life - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/commentisfree/2015/mar/03/leonard-nimoy-full-body-project

======
tacon
I attended one of his lectures about this body of work, and it was stunning. I
thought of Leonard Nimoy as Spock, and maybe a couple of other roles. I had
absolutely no idea of the range of his artistic intellect. My mind was reeling
from the expanding horizons. It's always thrilling to me when I learn how much
more complex someone is than I had been assuming. It's a lesson that a lot of
people aren't so easy to pigeon hole as we first think.

------
duncan_bayne
FTA "... a straight while male savior is always fraught". This is why we can't
have nice things^Wpeople.

